# Ozzie is shaking and neck is swollen... I'm scared :(



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have today off, so we were watching a movie on the couch, when I realized he wasn't on the couch anymore, and he was in his big crate that we put him in when we work (we still don't trust him not to go when unsupervised). He was shaking. He shakes when he is nervous or scared, so him shaking in his home with me is not normal.

I became very worried and tried to relax him, and he came back to the couch, but I JUST noticed that is neck is swollen...  now I am very, VERY worried and have made an appt. with our vet for a couple hours from now. He had his rabies vaccine last Wed... I am wondering if this is a side effect... and my bf told me that the vet seemed "annoyed" when he allowed only the rabies not parvo vaccine (we will do that later).

Last night Ozzie was licking his paws ALL night... he can get into "licking fits" but last night was a douzy. Then he peed in the hallway in front of the elevator when my bf took him out at 6am (he only does this for him, never for me, but it is pretty rare in general for him not to hold it til we get outside). 

Today, he seemed off... he actually *looked* different, his face seemed puffier somehow? But I shook it off, figured he slept on his fur funny. Then I noticed the shaking...

I am scared and hope the vet can help him... do any of you have any clue on what could be wrong with my baby??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Did he get stung with something? Two of my fluffs had lumps from the rabies that took awhile to go away, and one turned bright pink and I took him right back in the vet!s office and they treated him there. I would think a swelling reaction would happen soon after the shot. Not really sure, but I hope everything is OK with Ozzie!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will keep Ozzie in my prayers. I am so glad you are going to the vet.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Not that I know of... we took him for a walk yesterday and it could have happened then... I am hoping that it is just an allergic reaction, or a side effect from the vaccination, but I am just really worried because I can *tell* something is wrong with his uncharacteristic behavior... he seems very lethargic and I can see that something is wrong in his eyes...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll keep poor Ozzie in my prayers-- that sounds like a reaction to something to me! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My Luci had a reaction to the Rabies shot about 10 days afterwards. Does he have hives/redness inside his ears or on his tummy?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

After some quick research on the internet, I am thinking/hoping it is either: 

- Salivary gland abnormality
- Swollen lymph node
- Infection


or just a reaction from the rabies. All of these seem treatable... his ears are pink, and he had a yeast infection in them this past summer (allergies, said the vet) so I guess that is another possibility, but something is telling me it's the rabies vaccine...



I just am counting down the minutes til I can take him... he is just curled up beside me on the couch, very lethargic, but twitching a bit ...


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

It really sounds like an allergic reaction to the rabies shot. So glad he's going to vet. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor baby. It seems odd that he would have a reaction to the rabies shot a week later, but you never know. I insist on the new thimerasol (mercury) free rabies vaccine now.

Dogs Naturally Magazine Thimerosal In Rabies Vaccines

How to Avoid Vaccination Reactions in Dogs | Truth4Dogs

Please keep us posted!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying Ozzie will soon be feeling better. How long before your appointment?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

An hour from now. 

The vet told my bf last week that it is normal for Ozzie to be tired and want to sleep a lot the first day or so, so the fact that it has been 10 days is worrisome.

I will keep you all updated...!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I took this picture yesterday, and his face/throat area definitely look different and swollen today... and his eyes are not as wide today as they usually are; that is what I noticed first, but shook it off as nothing...


----------



## K9Author (May 3, 2007)

*Your dog's reaction*

Please read Your Dog's Vaccine Reaction: | Truth4Dogs

Let me know if I can help. Contact | Truth4Pets

Don't be surprised if your vet says this has nothing to do with the shot he/she gave. There's a saying in medical circles: When you hear hoofbeats, think horses not zebras! If you think it's a vaccine reaction, stick to your guns. And find a vet who knows how to treat vaccine reactions.

Jan


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jan, I literally just received my copy of Scared Poopless in the mail last week. Obviously, I did not get a chance to read it yet!! Ozzie was due in for rabies + parvo at the end of Aug so we were already behind; but I told the bf to only do rabies after reading the threads on this forum. He told me the vet seemed displeased/borderline annoyed that we did not do parvo at the same time. We might be going to a different vet after today...

Thank you, Jan! And thank you everyone else for your advice and kind words! This community is truly amazing. <3


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - glad you're going to the vet though not sure if this vet can really be trusted. This is one of those reasons we always tell people to only get one vaccine at a time. Otherwise you don't know which one causes a reaction and it can be overload. It sounds so much like an allergic reaction -- I have a very allergic kid so I know them from that. See what the vet says but it bothers me that it bothered him when you said just one shot. You have great mommy instincts - follow them and hoping that Ozzy will soon be himself again. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope Ozzie is OK. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you do think (know in your gut) it is a vaccine reaction, I'd recommend trying to find a holistic vet in your area and take him there asap

I'm sorry he is sick  I hope he feels better soon.

Most vets will not admit to vaccine reactions. But he definitely has something going on... poor little guy.

Will keep him in my thoguhts and prayers


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Just looking for an update on Ozzie....


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

It was just an allergic reaction, thank goodness!!! She gave me steroids and told me to give him Benadryl. She was not sure if it was caused by the vaccine, but did say that the 2nd time they/we are exposed to a vaccine is when you get a reaction like that... adn this was probably his 2nd rabies, he is 3 yrs old (his 1st was Aug 2011 before we rescued him, given by the rescue group, he probably did not receive rabies before that). 

I am pretty confident it is the vaccine. She said it could have been a bug bite (we did take him for a walk and we live in a wooded area) but in my gut, I am sure it is the vaccine, due to all I have read and heard from you guys and my other friends with pets.

Thank you all for your kind words and advice!! Will keep you updated... hopefully Ozzie feels better soon! He has already perked up since he HATES car rides...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I hope Ozzie continues to feel better.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know how your baby is doing. I hope he feels better very soont!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor Ozzie. Now, do not fail to have this reaction document and keep a record. Many states are now allowing exemptions from rabies vaccines for pups who have had a bad reaction.

Get well soon, sweet little Ozzie.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I would definitely not have another rabies vaccine given. Just my opinion.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Ozzie is feeling better. Pipper got a huge lump from the rabies vaccine and the vet said she put in his charts that they would give him Benadryl the next time he needs a rabies shot.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God Ozzie will be fine. 

Yes to what everyone has posted. This vet was annoyed when wanting to give 2 different shots at the same time? Please find another Vet, Courtney.

I know it varies from state to state, I'm hoping Illinois is a 3 yr rabies vaccination state. 

Oh, have the Vets office report Ozzie's adverse reaction to the vaccine. And then I'd call the company and report it, as well. 

Praying for a speedy recovery.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Poor baby. It seems odd that he would have a reaction to the rabies shot a week later, but you never know. I insist on the new thimerasol (mercury) free rabies vaccine now.
> 
> Dogs Naturally Magazine Thimerosal In Rabies Vaccines
> 
> ...


Marj,
Thank you so much for posting this information. I've been meaning to say thank you for the longest time. You're a sweetheart and a lifesaver.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to see that Ozzie is feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Poor Ozzie. Now, do not fail to have this reaction document and keep a record. Many states are now allowing exemptions from rabies vaccines for pups who have had a bad reaction.
> 
> Get well soon, sweet little Ozzie.


What Sylvia said!! I would get an exemption from further Rabies shots. You don't have to put him through this again as long as you have documentation. Hoping he feels really better soon. Sounds like you saw a different vet. I really would look for another one than the first one. You don't want to have your beliefs dismissed. Now you can get some relaxation, Courtney


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that it is just an allergic reaction. It is so scary when our babies are not themselves. I love the picture you posted of Ozzie, what a precious boy!! Keep us posted on him.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's good news Courtney. I'm glad he's already feeling a little better. Give that baby a big kiss from me please!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Courtney -- I was just going to say that it sounds like an allergic reaction to something and then I saw that was what the Vet said too.

Keeping little Ozzie in my prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad it wasn't anything worse than an allergic reaction-- though scary, it's so treatable and since it's likely it was the rabies vaccine, preventable. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney - did I read correctly that Ozzie had his rabies shot last Wednesday? As in September 26? It is really unlikely that it was a reaction to the rabies vaccine after 10 days - more likely he was bitten or stung while you were outside. With all of the leaves on the ground he likely stepped on something that didn't want to be disturbed.

BTW - when are you going to come visit my neighborhood???? The girls would like to meet Ozzie!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Courtney - did I read correctly that Ozzie had his rabies shot last Wednesday? As in September 26? It is really unlikely that it was a reaction to the rabies vaccine after 10 days - more likely he was bitten or stung while you were outside. With all of the leaves on the ground he likely stepped on something that didn't want to be disturbed.
> 
> BTW - when are you going to come visit my neighborhood???? The girls would like to meet Ozzie!


Yes, it was 10 days ago, and the Vet (same vet we have been taking him to for a year) seemed skeptical that it was the vaccine, she also suggested it could be a bug bite. We did take him for a longer walk the day before his reaction too, and we live in a wooded area. Did not see any bees, but who knows what was out there since it was the last HOT day around here!

UPDATE: Ozzie was given his meds around 5:30 last night, then finally ate his food at 9pm. But then was vomiting and had diarrhea late last night and early in the morning, most likely due to the medication (steroids and Benadryl).. she said to give him 1/2-1/4 of a 25mg Benadryl but now will just give him 1/4. We did not give him his parvo vaccine, and now I am wondering if we should (though she strongly recommended it).. and wondering what to do about next year's Rabies vaccine... will definitely ask our vet to make a record of this reaction, even tho it was 10 days after...

Maggie, definitely! We should pick a date!! I want to meet your little cuties!! But just to warn you, Ozzie is very scared of other dogs... so not sure how the meeting will go! :blink:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Yes, it was 10 days ago, and the Vet (same vet we have been taking him to for a year) seemed skeptical that it was the vaccine, she also suggested it could be a bug bite. We did take him for a longer walk the day before his reaction too, and we live in a wooded area. Did not see any bees, but who knows what was out there since it was the last HOT day around here!
> 
> UPDATE: Ozzie was given his meds around 5:30 last night, then finally ate his food at 9pm. But then was vomiting and had diarrhea late last night and early in the morning, most likely due to the medication (steroids and Benadryl).. she said to give him 1/2-1/4 of a 25mg Benadryl but now will just give him 1/4. We did not give him his parvo vaccine, and now I am wondering if we should (though she strongly recommended it).. and wondering what to do about next year's Rabies vaccine... will definitely ask our vet to make a record of this reaction, even tho it was 10 days after...
> 
> Maggie, definitely! We should pick a date!! I want to meet your little cuties!! But just to warn you, Ozzie is very scared of other dogs... so not sure how the meeting will go! :blink:


Courtney, shortly after I adopted Tessa she had a severe allergic reaction to something. We had been at Barkapalooza in Downers Grove and vet said she likely ate a bee or some sort of other stinging insect. She was fine for a little bit after the initial treatment but then started vomiting two days later. The vet said it was likely that the toxin was working its way out of her system. She spent all of one day and part of a second at the vet so they could monitor her. She bounced back quickly but had me very scared for a few days.

I hope Ozzie is doing better tonight. If you haven't found them yet, Arboretum View has a wonderful ER.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope littleman Ozzie is feeling better, it's so scarey


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Courtney,

I'd really recommend trying to find a holistic vet who can help detox Ozzie before any more shots.

I'd also recommend him being titer tested for the parvo - to see if he needs another shot right now.

His body has a lot of inflammation going on - so you don't want to give a vaccine while his system is all up in arms.

Vaccine reactions can happen 10 days after. For humans - vaccines like the Hep vacs can cause side effects 14 days after, and those symptoms can last up to a month!

Ozzie may be having problems detoxing.

Benadryl and Steroids are very helpful during reactions - but they need detoxed out too. And steroids will lower his immune system. So definitely do not do vaccines right now.

blessings and hugs for Ozzie


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Courtney, shortly after I adopted Tessa she had a severe allergic reaction to something. We had been at Barkapalooza in Downers Grove and vet said she likely ate a bee or some sort of other stinging insect. She was fine for a little bit after the initial treatment but then started vomiting two days later. The vet said it was likely that the toxin was working its way out of her system. She spent all of one day and part of a second at the vet so they could monitor her. She bounced back quickly but had me very scared for a few days.
> 
> I hope Ozzie is doing better tonight. If you haven't found them yet, Arboretum View has a wonderful ER.


That is exactly what is going on with Ozzie... he was ok yesterday while I was at work (bf stayed home with him) but then again late last night, he got sick again... couldn't even hold water down...  I'm at work now again, and bf is saying he won't even eat any treats..  

I sure hope it's the toxin working its way out... we might take him to the ER if he doesn't improve today, since it's been 2 days... just want my little guy back to normal  we are scheduled to have his dental (finally) this Fri, but we will definitely be rescheduling that after all that has happened... and I'm going to ask for a titer test so that maybe we can skip the parvo shot... and see if there are any holistic vets in the area...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying for Ozzie.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We have always given Ozzie Greenies Pill Pockets for his pills (we gave our Yorkie these same pill pockets and never had any problems) but now I am researching and seeing all these pet deaths from them... (some are from teh dental treats, but others from the pill pockets)... so i guess that will stop... he is throwing up and has very bad diarrhea.. i sure hope it's not the pill pockets..


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Ozzie still isn't feeling good. I would definitely take him in to see a vet. Keep us posted. I hope he is back to himself in no time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney, checking in to see how Ozzie is doing.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

While at work bf was home w him and he stopped vomiting but still had diarrhea, when I came home at 5 I gave him baby food and he ate a bit of his food.... He seems to be feeling better at the moment, is sleeping now, will update again soon!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry Ozzie isn't feeling well. Hope he gets better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers for Ozzie. Keep us posted.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Just checking in on Ozzie. Hope he's back to his happy self.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Courtney, just thinking of Ozzie- hope he feels better today :hugs:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Poor Ozzie. I am thinking of him today. :wub:
I know 10 days sounds odd for a reaction, but I haven't read up on how many types of reactions there are. Some may be delayed and rarer.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie hasn't vomited since Sat night/Sun morning, which is good, and he had just one runny poop last night and today he had a solid poop! He still does not seem quite like himself; he is lethargic and his appetite is not quite what it should be so we're giving him baby food. 

Gave him a steroid pill today but held off on the Benadryl since I am wondering if that is what's causing the sickness. We also were wondering if it was the Greenies Pocket Pills; we have used them in the past and my parents have given them to our Yorkie his whole life, but this time was a new bag (duck) but we didn't notice til after giving them to him that the package said Best by Aug (D'oh!) so we have stopped giving those to him, plus I read oodles of horror stories about BOTH Greenies treats and pill pockets causing dogs to get sick or die from internal blockage....! 

So now we don't know what to think... we have held off taking him to the vet because he seemed much better last night and today than he was over the weekend while the vet was closed (were thinking about taking him to the ER last night but then he seemed to be feeling better).

He still does not seem quite like himself; I've been home an hour and a half and he has been lethargic, but am going to hold off on taking him to the vet unless he gets sick again. Also, he has been licking/biting his front leg since the night before this whole fiasco began, and now it is very red and raw and he won't stop unless we put a cone on him or spray it with anti-itch/lick spray for dogs. I'm not sure if that's where his vaccine injection was or if that's where he was bit by a bug? At this point, we have no clue what caused the reaction or what caused the vomiting/diarrhea this weekend... any ideas? Or should we just call the vet?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if it was a bug bite? I was bit by an Asian Ladybug;the orange ones, not red) the site where I got bit, was red and swollen and itched like crazy! It actually felt worse than a bee sting.You're in Illinois, so I know that you have the them too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

those Asian Beetles (orange ladybugs) are the WORST! We definitely get those a lot here in IL. The weird thing is that I haven't seen them yet this fall... but now is the time of year when they come out in swarms! We live in a wooded area so a bug bite is definitely a possibility! Especially since we took him for a walk the day before this whole thing started... I am hoping it is just a bug bite... but I guess we may never know.. :-/


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe rabies vaccine is usually given either in the hip [or thigh?] muscle (the law in Calif used to require this because that is how it was tested) or more recently (in Calif) subcutaneously in a "tent" of skin over the shoulders. I've never heard of it being given in a front leg.

I was just reading a newspaper article about how there are a lot of young rattlesnakes out this time of year--in Northern California--so I wonder if he could have been bitten by a snake? An insect might be more likely.

I give one of my dogs Benadryl all the time and the only side effect is that it makes her sleepy, and that's a known side effect. She's 14 pounds and I give her 1/2 a 25 mg. tablet once or twice a day but i was told I could give her more. I also have used pill pockets but just a tiny bit at a time, just enough to cover the pill, never a whole one. The only time it might have been a problem was with a medicine that was supposed to be given on an empty stomach. I've only fed mine the chicken flavor, though--and they have been fresh. But I'm going to go do a search for the stories you mention! Some dogs will learn to accept being "force fed" their pills, and that may be safer!

I'd say if you're still worried about his symptoms, then go ahead and call your vet--better safe than sorry. 

Hope he's better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Courtney, I am worried about the Greenies. There have been problems and consumer complaints about Greenies for years. 

37 Complaints and Reviews about Greenies


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's doubtful that they gave the shot on his front leg. Tyler always gets them in his rear legs. So that might be where he was bitten.Do you see any signs of a puncture wound in that area? Was thinking that the lethargy could come from throwing up and diarrhea. Just think of how we feel when we have the flu and those types of illnesses. We usually are dragging for days after it's over. Just can't get enough energy. So between any toxin in a bite and continuous puking and pooping, it could all be adding to whatever's wrong. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor Ozzie  If it were me, I'd take him to the vet to get checked out. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Just wondering how poor Ozzie is doing?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He is still shaky, but hasn't gotten sick yet today... but just gave him Benadryl and baby food, so let's hope it stays down... his tummy looks pink and irritated... :-/ we are probably going to take him in tomorrow morning.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oddly enough, when my bf got home around 12:30/1am, Ozzie got really excited and after taking him out to go pee, he seemed to be feeling MUCH better! Only thing, though, is he is still licking that front leg! So he slept with us in a little vinyl cone we bought for him, and this morning he seemed back to his normal self!! His skin is less red than it was last night too. Hopefully this continues! I can't help wonder if it was those pocket pills since when we stopped giving him his meds w/them, he stopped being sick.... this whole fiasco has been crazy!! It is so, so scary when our little ones are not themselves...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope dear little Ozzie continues to get better.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Is it his left front leg, right around the "wrist" joint, that he is licking?

I was worried about one of my dogs doing that, and the vet told me that that is a common place to see licking which is a behavioral response to stress. She said they don't know why it's generally the left, but that's where they most often see it! 

Could something like that be going on with your little guy?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He is definitely a "licker" in general, and throughout all this, he has been licking both front legs, but the left one is worse by far. I would say it is more like his "forearm" that is irritated, but when I will check again when I get home from work tonight! 

Oh, Ozzie also took another solid poo today! And has been eating a bit, though not as much as I'd like. Thankfully, he LOVES baby food... I can't wait til I can stop his meds and hopefully he will be back to his normal self! The only problem now is he will not stop licking his leg and we are worried if he doesn't stop it will get infected. For now we put him in a vinyl cone, but are probably goign to end up taking him in to see what is up!

Thank you all so much for your concern for my baby! <3


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got home from working 1-9, bf said he was fine but after taking him out to potty, he is shaking and wasn't interested in his normal bacon treat  but was very interested in baby food! He is also still incessantly licking his front leg (high up by the armpit almost) and now his crotch and scratching his ear... We're going to call the vet first thing tomorrow and try to get him in ASAP... please hope we can pinpoint something... :-/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy you're getting him back to the vet. Let us know what they say.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney - hope things go well today.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Courtney, just read through all the posts. Poor little Ozzie has really been through it hasn't he. I hope everything goes well at the vets today and they finally get him back on the road to recovery. Its always heartbreaking to see our little babies suffering xxxx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy you will be taking Ozzie to the vet. Hoping all goes well and he gets back to himself real soon. It's always stressful when our little furbabies aren't feeling well and especially when we don't know exactly why. Please keep us posted and good luck today!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully the vet will be able to help you resolve the licking issue and Ozzie will be on his way to being himself again. It does sound stress related. Please let us know how the visit goes.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I so hope you're right about it being stress-related... because other than that, he seems to be back to his old self!!!  He is following me everywhere, begging for food, and tail wags all around! We couldn't get into the vet til tomorrow morning, so I will update you all afterwards! I'm also going to talk to her about giving him a titer test for his parvo vaccine.. let's hope that conversation goes well! i am even more convinced after talking to my boss whose bichon went into anaphylactic shock after getting her parvo vaccine!! Scary stuff!! We also have to reschedule his dental... so nerve-wracking.. :-/


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got back from the vet, she gave him topical cream, antibiotics and more steroids for his leg which he has been licking/biting raw. Everything else looks good, she says. So glad this nightmare is finally over!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy to hear!! I'm sure he will back to himself in no time!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear that Ozzie is feeling better. These little guys scare the heck out of us. Hopefully the meds she gave you for the licking and biting will make him stop. Keep us posted!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad to hear that Ozzie's getting treatment for the licking and biting and that he's so much better in other ways.  :grouphug:


----------

